# What About Senior Share Cropper's ?



## MeAgain (Jan 3, 2019)

I suppose it would also be called a senior commune,lol.

For those who like to grow crops and care for animals this may be a good idea.
 The downfall would be ,

Those who won't do their share of the work even if able.
Or those who have a wondering eye.
Those who have family that likes to move in.
Have dangerous family members who visit.

In this type of small community we could care for each other as we pass on as long as work time was put in before illness or a spouse could help take up the slack.
Self sustaining type of environment. Grow our own food and no more than 4 couples or 4 singles.


----------

